# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Ab inne Welle

## madame_soleil

Moin Leute,

ich bin dieses Jahr eine wahrhafte Windsurf-Schtige geworden und neulich habe ich mich tatschlich mal mit meinem 119l Schlachtschiff (JP Magic Ride) in die Wellen von SPO geworfen. "Einfach mal probieren."... Witziges Spektakel, wenn man nur 55kg wiegt und von jeder 40 cm Welle vom Brett gefegt wird. Ein Hoch auf den Klimawandel, allzu kalt war es zum Glck noch nicht.

Aber nun ist es um mich geschehen. Ich kann jetzt erst recht nicht mehr aufhren und fr nchstes Jahr liebugel ich schon stark mit dem Wave-Surfen.

Nun lese ich mich hier durch diverse Forenbeitrge  la "Wave fr Einsteiger", aber es ist immer noch schwer, sich da zurecht zu finden. Deswegen hier jetzt mal ein paar grundlegende Fragen:

1. Wie viel Restvolumen empfiehlt man beim Brett? (Und was empfiehlt ihr mir?)
2. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Single- und Multifins beim Fahren?
3. Was sind Manver, die man knnen muss, um in der Welle zu bestehen? (z.B. Clew First Waterstart und so)
4. Welcher Wind ist zum Einstieg am besten? Von der Seite, auflandig, ablandig...?
5. Wie kommt man ber den ersten Shorebreak? :-( 
6. Weitere Anfngertipps?

Danke schon mal und Aloha!!!
Madame Soleil

----------


## Heiopeiko

Aloha Madame Soleil,

toll, dass es noch motivierte Aufsteiger wie Dich gibt! Da Dein aktuelles Brett ja schon relativ klein ist (immerhin kein 3,20m Tanker mit Schwert), wird Dir der Umstieg auf ein Waveboard sicherlich nicht allzu schwer fallen. Und wie Du ja schon bemerkt hast ist in der Welle groes Material manchmal echt hinderlich. Allerdings sollte man Board und Segel auch nicht zu klein whlen. Man sollte, insbesondere als Einsteiger, schon locker ins Gleiten kommen und gut Druck im Segel haben. Das macht das berqueren von entgegenkommenden Wellen deutlich einfacher und auch beim Wasserstart muss man nicht lange rumschwimmen.
1. So klein wie mglich, so gro wie ntig ;-) Idealerweise testest Du bevor du kaufst. Dann kannst Du auch schnell feststellen, ob Dir 80 Liter reichen, oder ob es nicht vielleicht doch besser 90 oder 95 Liter sein sollen. Wenn auf Flachwasser Wasserstart, Schlaufenfahrt und idealerweise auch die Powerhalse klappen, dann kann man damit auch ohne Bedenken in die Welle einsteigen.
2. Singlefin luft gut geradeaus, ist etwas schneller und vertrgt etwas mehr Druck auf der Finne, was auch die Hhelaufeigenschaften verbessert. Multifin (Quad) ist drehfreudiger. Aber mit guten Finnen ist auch ein Quad keine lahme Gurke und man muss Hhe nicht zwingend am Ufer laufen. Wie unterschiedlich die Charakteristiken der verschiedenen Boards und Finnenkonzepte sind wurde in den ganzen Tests der Surf eigentlich immer ganz gut beschrieben.
3. Wasserstart und Halse. Je besser und sicherer das klappt, umso weniger und krzer muss man schwimmen. Auch eine schnelle Wende kann sehr hilfreich sein, wenn es darum geht Hhe zu laufen/halten. Clew first Wasserstart ist kein Muss. In gemigten Bedingungen ist eigentlich immer genug Zeit, um das Segel noch umschlagen zu lassen und "normal" zu starten.
4. Am einfachsten ist der Einstieg in die Welle bei seitlichen Winden. An Nord und Ostsee findet sich eigentlich immer irgendwo ein Spot, wo der Wind wenigstens schrg auflandig weht. Ostsee ist meist ein bisschen einfacher, da die Strmungen durch Ebbe und Flut wegfallen.
5. Suche Dir einen Spot ohne groen Shorebreak :-D SPO ist schon nicht ohne, allerdings hngen dort die Bedingungen sehr stark vom Wasserstand und der aktuellen Lage der Sandbnke ab. Es gibt auch dort Bedingungen, die durchaus einsteigertauglich sind. Besser ist ein Spot in einer Bucht oder mit einer Mole. Dann kann man sich besser herantasten. Allerdings muss man auch aufpassen, dass man nicht AUF der Mole landet.
6. Fordere Dich selbst heraus, aber berfordere Dich nicht. Sonst wird aus dem Spa schnell Frust oder man luft Gefahr sich zu verletzen oder sein Material zu schrotten. Und es zhlt wie immer jede Minute auf dem Brett. Wenn man jede Mglichkeit nutzt, dann macht man auch schnell Fortschritte. Und man kann natrlich auch immer mal ne Runde auf Flachwasser drehen, auch da kann man was lernen.

Viele Gre und viel Spa beim Lernen
Heiko

----------


## Surf-Max

Buongiorno, Madame Soleil,
schn zu lesen, wie angefixt du bist. Der Heikopeiko hat schon alles wesentliche gesagt. SPO sagt mir leider nix. Zur Brettgre: Wenn du 55 Kilo wiegst und das Material vielleicht 12 bis 15 Kilo,
dann bist du insgesamt bei ~ 70 Kilo. 10 Kilo Reserve, dann sollte ein 80 Liter Board bereits passen. Fr den Fall, dass es zum Gleiten mal nicht reichen sollte. Auch zum Halsen ben ist etwas Reserve durchaus hilfreich. Ansonsten, wie Heiko schon schreibt, so klein wie mglich - so gro wie ntig. Noch'n Tipp zum Wasserstart: eine Schwimmweste erleichtert das Hochlupfen des Segels enorm. Weiterhin viel Spa auf dem Wasser!

Gru Max (seit > 44 Jahren angefixt)

----------


## madame_soleil

Danke Surf-Maxe und Heiopeiko fr diese Tipps! Was das Brett betrifft, werde ich im nchsten Frhjahr mal an eine Station (Fehmarn, Wulfener Hals o..) fahren und einfach mal Bretter im Bereich von 80 bis 99 l testen. Das wre dann zwar im Flachwasser, aber so bekme man mal ein Gefhl fr das geringere Volumen. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal den Unterschied zwischen Singlefin und Multifin erfhlen. Und Halse und Wasserstart muss ich auch noch ben. Halse - nicht geglitten - luft, fr einen schnellen Wasserstart muss ich unbedingt noch ben. 

Als ich mich dann mal in SPO in die Welle begeben habe, war das krasseste Erlebnis fr mich eigentlich die Strmung, besonders dann, als sich das Wasser vor der Welle zurckgezogen hatte. Ich stand im knietiefen Wasser, konnte gerade noch mein Material halten und dieser Sog hat mich echt fast von den Beinen gerissen. Vielleicht werde ich echt erstmal an der Ostsee ein Revier mit kleineren Wellen ausprobieren. Ich bin dort an der Ostsee gro geworden und so eine krasse Strmung ist mir da zumindest beim Baden in den Wellen noch nie aufgefallen.

Muss man beim Segeltrimm eigentlich was Bestimmtes beachten?

----------

